# Wolf-Pack (Private RP w/ Rai Masaki)



## fawlkes (Dec 9, 2020)

_This is it boys... this is war...

 The talks had been in vain, the promises that were made were now broken. The Sudatenland was under German control, the rest of Czechslovakia soon followed, as did Poland; encircled and ravaged by the joint attacks of the German army and the Soviet Union. France was next: the hated foe who had been handed German homelands in that insulting agreement at Versailles. 
 But soon it would be time for revenge. The Blitzkrieg was starting; two hundred miles at nightfall, panzers leading the way; day by day..._

Strauss would find himself standing at attention in the training field outside Wünsdorf. The Panzerschule had finally drawn his name to be put into a tank regiment. This would be the first day of the rest of his life: best of the best. A Panzertruppen. Flanked by other men and women dressed in pristine black jumpsuits, the strip of pink on their epaulettes marking them as tankers. A harsh looking bat stood at the head of the group, her pressed uniform in perfect condition.

"Troopers. You stand here now, on the first day of your training. Before this moment you were mere Germans. Upon completion of this school, you will become legends, you will become the Seventh Panzer Division, and you will drive a flaming sword into the heart of those snivelling French cowards."

She declares, before opening a book and using her pacing stick to gesture to the half dozen Panzer II tanks arrayed behind her.

"When I call your names, you will step forward and stand in front of your tank!"

The bat would commence her reading, before she finally reaches the name Strauss had been waiting for:

"Steiner, Strauss! Commander... Lange, Gretchen! Loader!... König, Lotti! Driver!"

He sees a short mouse, and a regal looking skunk step forward with him.

"Into your tanks, and prepare to move out. Panzers, Vor!"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 9, 2020)

Strauss had been standing at attention for a while now, and was silently glad to hear his name and his crew get called. Although they had been called, his ears did flick around a bit at the sound of the names he was unfamiliar with, but nonetheless, he moved quickly and hastily, not making flaw.

The one thing that he will avoid is direct failure or any sort of embarrassing moments in this serious moment. After all that training, and all the teaching, the moment had finally come for him to lead the Fatherland to victory.

Or at least, begin a career where he would do so.

"Yes ma'am!," the raccoon said, going over to the tank and standing in front of it. He maintained his stature, being as professional as he could possibly be during these times. Now, as a tank commander, especially just beginning, he knew he would be representing Germany out there on the field, and he kept his wits about him as he stood proud, face blank and serious. His gaze shifted to glance at his crew, then back at attention. He would hope later to bond with them in order to have an ideal crew...


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 9, 2020)

Strauss would be joined by the two women, an interesting mix in their tank. He can already tell that the skunk would have a superior complex, while the mouse looked like she was a ton of fun; the right amount of curvy with a sweet smile; as she opened her mouth to talk he could instantly place her heritage: Bavarian.

"Mein herr! It will be a pleasure driving for you. I learned to drive in my father's tractor back home: Lotti, nice to meet you."

She offers a hand for him to shake, rather than the expected raised arm salute as the skunk rolls her eyes.

"If we could, commander? I believe we should mount up and get into position: Pleasantries could come later."

There was also no denying the almost sneering tone from the skunk... Prussian.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 9, 2020)

Strauss gave a pleasant smile, glad to see such a  change form what he normally was told. When he was interested in the army when he was younger, he was told that most crews that were together were men. Seems that ideology had changed for the better, and it was a nice change to say the least.

The raccoon returned the shake that the mouse offered, giving a brief smile as he nodded to the skunk.

"Very well. We shall settle up and move out. Do not worry, we will be on task. That I can assure," Strauss said, getting the tank situated. Once they got in, he mentally assessed the partners he had. 

The mouse indeed seemed more cheery, and probably more fun, while the skunk seemed pristine about herself, and quite uptight. He would be able to tell that they both were going to be nice to be with, but still, they would look like they were efficient crewmates.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 9, 2020)

The mouse girl would clamber up and into the driver's hatch; whether Strauss wished or not, he would be treated to a peek of upskirt as she did so, her pristine white panties giving him a flash as she scuttled in. Lange was a little more correct about things, pulling herself up onto the turret and in through the hatch.

"It will get rather cozy in here commander. I assume you are a gentleman enough not to try to take _advantage _of this situation?"

She asks, her tone was firm, but there was a bit of a teasing hint in her expression as she settled into the gunner's seat to the side of the breach.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 9, 2020)

The raccoon caught this sight, smirking to himself as he settled himself in the seats, nodding a little. He looked over at the mouse, his ear flicking from the little accidental view he received. Oh, but Strauss wasn't complaining at all from this.

Once he got situated, his ear twitched a bit as he looked over at Lange, clearing his throat a bit. He did have to keep himself on a tight leash, since he was in a small tank, with two women. For the wrong commander, it would be a disaster.

"Of course fraulein. I will be most civil about this, need you not to worry about that small concept," Strauss said, making sure all was in proper order before he got ready to get the commands set. He looked over at the skunk, smiling a little. 

he knew exactly what she spoke of, but he didn't mind. He knew to be most civil, even in the face of blatant exposures.  He caught on to that hint of teasing in her voice, smirking a bit.

This crew already was testing him, and he enjoyed the challenge..


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 9, 2020)

Strauss feels the tank splutter into life as König engages the engine and begins to rev up, remaining stationary for the moment.

"She purrs like a kitten with cream!"

She calls back to him. It was difficult to hear clearly over the rattling of the engine behind them, but the little curvy mouse seemed to have enough bite in her voice to make it carry.

"Pre-movement checks: twenty rounds of armour piercing, ten rounds of high explosive accounted for. Breach clear."

Lange reports, cycling the breach to double check no shells were loaded.

"Your orders commander?"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 9, 2020)

Strauss nodded  as the mouse confirmed the engine was optimal. He looked over to the skunk, who also gave him the update on the weapons ammo count of both of the tank's projectiles.

He looked ahead, then nodded, signaling for the driver to advance.

"Very well. We shall advance at once. Make sure we have one high explosive round loaded for the moment. We will conserve the armor piercing rounds for tanks that will not fall to the HE rounds," Strauss said, getting set as they all got ready. Hearing and feeling the engine rumble to life was sheer music, and he was ready for this moment.

He knew what must be done. They would go and advance first, then do their scans without getting too close to the action.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 10, 2020)

Lange reaches behind her to the ammo racks, lifting white-tipped shell with ease, turning it over in her paws and ramming it home. She pulls the breech handle closed.

"HE LOADED, ONE IN!"

She declares above the roar of the engine as the tank rumbles towards the training field. A radio crackles into life by Strauss' head.

_"Come in One-Four-One. Proceed to firing range; confirm, over!"_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 10, 2020)

The raccoon nods, watching as the skunk loads the shell in, seemingly easy in her perspective.

Strauss knew his paws weren't meant for that kind of toil, so he respected other's abilities in performing actions that he couldn't do. His tail swished a little, and he nodded quickly as Lange confirmed the loaded shell in the cannon.

His ears twitched as the radio crackled near his ear, and once he heard the commands, the raccoon nodded, taking up the radio in his paws.

"Copy! This is One our One!, advancing to firing range, over!," Strauss said into the radio, gesturing over to the firing range.

"Alright King, take us over to the firing range!," Strauss yelled over the engine, his tail swishing promptly as they continued on with their first order.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 10, 2020)

The eager mouse seated down low in front of them kicks the tank into a higher gear, the entire thing rocking back and forth as they make their way towards the range. Strauss' view from here wasn't the best, but he could always 'unbutton' the hatch and pull himself up onto the commander's shelf and watch matters from the elevated position, poking out of the cupola.

"Taking the route, Commander! All going well, no issues with the transmission, fuel readings are steady..."

He hears the shout from the driver as Lange braces herself on the edge of the turret to avoid rattling around.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 10, 2020)

Strauss looked around, knowing his view from here wasn't the greatest He can't command a tank without any sort of pristine view, so he answered King first, just to be polite.

"Understood! Keep up the work!," the raccoon said, smiling back at Lange as he hoisted himself up in the commander's shelf, unbuttoning the hatch as he looked onward.

From his elevated view, he was able to get a much better line of sight, and he nodded a little. This would indeed help more. He bounced around a bit from the tank rumbling back and forth, which gently swayed him. He placed his paws on to stabilize himself, watching as they proceeded to the firing range. 

He scooped up the radio, then spoke. "One Four One, en route to the firing range, over!"


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 10, 2020)

_"One-Four-One, received. Be advised, live fire situation. No return fire. Targets are static"_

The radio buzzes again as they roll out across the slowly undulating fields. He could see the other couple of tanks either side of him approaching their positions. A marker had been set out in the field ahead: a red flag indicating their firing position.
 Through the early morning haze, he can make out the targets in the range: old or captured tanks arrayed across the field at various distances and locations for them to practice on.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 10, 2020)

The raccoon peered out into the view, seeing the old tanks. They looked pretty old, or recently captured, based from the looks. Either way, they made ideal shooting targets, and he readied himself.

He reached back down to the radio, acknowledging the order.

"Copy that, over and out.," Strauss said, looking out into the marker's area. He made sure they were pulled up in front of it, not overstepping or understepping.

"Alright, get us to that red marker King!," the raccoon said, silently liking the mouse's perky, yet cheery demeanor. He'll take some time for the skunk to grow on him, but he could already see this team would be effective.

For now, the focus was on the targets. A good first impression was key, Strauss thought. They had to get this part down....


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 12, 2020)

König rattles the tank forward into the shooting position; the tank trundling and bouncing on the rough ground, before she pulls up and slams on the brakes to come to a full stop. The entire vehicle ramps forward slightly, before it jerks back and comes to a rest, Lange exclaiming loudly as her head is bopped by the inside of the turret.

"Gott in Himmel, König..."

She mutters before the tank engages the stop brake, the engine going through a loud cycle, before it slips into the 'puttering' rest mode.

_"One-Four-One. Fuer Frei."_

Comes the order through the radio as Lange settles herself into position, crouched forward slightly, eye pressed to the aiming device.

"Call target, commander!"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 12, 2020)

Strauss got in position, looking out onward as the tank came to s halt, jerking forward slightly.

The raccoon was sent forward a bit, then quickly regained his footing, looking out at the target area.

He scooped up the radio again, speaking his response. "One four one in position. Initiating attack," Strauss said into the radio, setting it next to him as he got a reading on the docile tank.

"Roughly thirty meters out! Adjust cannon elevation! Prep firing sequence!," the raccoon said, determined on hitting the target on the first go. He minimized any sort of error there would be, giving as much leeway for a proper strike.

"Aim....fire!"


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 12, 2020)

[And now I introduce the timing mechanics. Strauss, as an Unteroffizer, has the ability to make 4 'actions' that he can take during combat. Each one of these actions represent him making an order during a short time frame. The actions are as follows:
- Direct driver (Inform the driver to take positions, or retreat)
- Locate target (each action is an attempt to locate a target attempting to hide, and may fail)
- Take aim (Each aim action improves the chance to hit, and when his gunner levels up, she can start to target specific parts of a target)
- Load gun (Self explanatory)
- Fire! (Again self explanatory)
- Begin repairs (If a piece of equipment is damaged, repairs can be started on them, with the chance of succeeding each time it's attempted)]

Lange rolls her eyes at his very specific order; she had been to gunnery school, pored over charts and calculations for shooting, she knew what she was doing: calling the target and declaring fire was enough for her to establish and compensate for range. The says nothing to him about it, simply turning the wheel to elevate the gun, and twitching the turret slightly to the side to centre the aiming reticule just above the middle of the target to allow for range.

"ONE OUT!"

She declares as she hammers the trigger: a deafening *POP* ringing out from within the tank as the gun jerks back in its mounting, a jet of compressed air hissing out the release, before Lange bangs the shell catch open, a smoking can of brass about the size of a pint glass clinking on the floor as she clears the breech

 As for the round itself; the glowing pink tracer on the round hisses through the air, before impacting on the tank with an almighty *BANG*, which makes König squeak in shock. A moment passes before the radio crackles into life again:

_"One-Four-One... Confirm the use of High Explosive? Explain reasoning in a live fire situation, over!"_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 12, 2020)

The raccoon watched the shot echo out, his ears twitching a bit from the loud bang that rang out in his ears.

Quickly, he shook off the effects, hearing the radio crackle to life, demanding explanation for the use of a HE round.

Strauss was no fool. He knew why he used that rather than armor-piercing. Those were key, critical for storage of later use against more powerful armor. Quickly, he explained his reasoning for such a choice, being fluid and swift with his answer.

"One four one, confirming usage of HE round. Reason: to converse armor-piercing. Saved for much larger targets with a more difficult set of engagement capabilities. Switch to normal rounds? Over," the raccoon would say, waiting for a response.

He swished his tail slowly, having enjoyed the massive explosion of the HE round. Nothing pleased Strauss more than a mighty boom that will shake the earths.

(Gotcha! And whoops, wasn't sure which to use there, heh. Pardon my rookie mistake or using a HE round!)


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 12, 2020)

Lange would mutter something quietly in disbelief to herself as König broke out into silly giggles in the driver's seat just in front of his boots. The radio would crackle again:

_"One-Four-One... Command would like to know if you are dick und dumm: this is an exercise; should any targets fire back at you, you are to inform Command immediately as something has gone very wrong. Load Armour Piercing and continue the exercise..."_

The sneering voice of the woman on the other end instructs before the radio dies off again. Lange leans on the breech and sighs.

"Perhaps asking your gunner for advice might help, Commander? I would have recommended HE for soft targets such as infantry, emplacements, and unarmoured vehicles. We have more than enough AP to do us in any fight..."

She says, idly reaching over for one of the black-tipped shells and sliding it into the breech.

"Or if you want to make the girls in the other tank piss their frilly little knickers."

She slams the catch closed.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 12, 2020)

The raccoon would face paw, shaking his head as he held the radio to his ear, hearing the words that Command uttered into the radio.

"Understood. Over and out...," Strauss said softly, putting the radio down. He  shrugged a bit. It was literally the first time he had been in a  tank like this, and the first time he and....really given orders, so the raccoon admitted, he wasn't about to impress on the first go.

He looked over at Lange, nodding a little as he flicked his ears about.

"Alright. I'll be sure to. My folly then," Strauss admitted, smiling nervously as he rubbed the back of his head. Once he saw the skunk load an AP shell into the breech, the raccoon picked up the radio, speaking.

"One four one, proper ammunition loaded, over. Standing by," Strauss said softly, waiting for a response as his tail flicked back and forth.

"Mien gott....first time and it's already  started off on a...embarrassing note.."


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 12, 2020)

König continues giggling in her seat below him, tilting her head back to look up at him through his knees;

"I wouldn't worry about it, commander. The ringing will stop in our ears eventually."

"AP LOADED! TARGET ACQUIRED!"

Lange suddenly shouts across their conversation, crouched in position with her eye pressed to the sight again.

"Mmm, that's quite the impact mark we put on that tank, commander. I think we stripped the paint off."

She notes; if Strauss was to check, he'd see the shell impacted just behind the front drive wheel; a blackened smear on the outside of the tank, with some bare metal showing through beneath.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 12, 2020)

The raccoon smiled, nodding to Konig with a smile.

"Heh, mien apologies fraulein. I hope it wears off for you," Strauss said, jumping a bit from Lange's sudden announcement, his fur standing on end.

He nodded quickly, checking through his sights to see the marks that were left. He nodded in approval, wagging his tail slowly.

"Indeed, that is one good blow! I can only imagine what that will do on a real enemy....how they will flee!," Strauss said eagerly, fixating on the next shot.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 12, 2020)

_"Or put one through our tank because we fired HE..."_

Lange mutters to herself as she prepares to fire, making small adjustments to her shot this time based on the impact of the last shell.

"ONE OUT!"

She declares as she hammered the trigger again; the tank filling with the propellant smoke again as the round pops from the gun. This time the tracer was green, and instead of a loud *bang* from the nearby target, there was a more satisfying *CRUNCH* as the shell impacted on the metal plate, punching straight in. Smoke begins to trail out of the hatches as Lange unbreeches the shell, letting the smoking casing drop to the floor of the tank.

_"One-Four-One. Confirmed. Target destroyed. Good shooting One-Four-One"_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 12, 2020)

Strauss smiled as they let off another shot, and instead of a mighty bang, a resounding crunch would be heard instead, verifying that the target had been eliminated.

The raccoon picked up the radio, smiling softly as he heard the praise now instead of scorn. He looked at his crew, nodding in approval.

"Ah, much better! Mugh obliged Command, over!," Strauss said, keeping his tone professional. despite the joy that ran through him at the moment.

Eagerly, he watched the destruction of the docile tank, nodding at Lange.

"Ah, good shooting!"


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 13, 2020)

Lange shrugs with a quietly smug smile, lifting another black-tipped shell and sliding it into the breech, pulling the catch closed behind it.

"You expected something other than perfection, Commander? We both know that this country should be Greater Prussia; as we Prussians are the lifeblood."

She says with a proud gleam in her eye. Strauss can see König roll her eyes down in the driver's compartment at the boast.

"Yeah yeah, stinkendes eichörnchen... Where's your next target?"

She giggles cutely, having found a bar of chocolate somewhere in her uniform and nibbling on it happily.

"Less of that from you, southerner... B1, Four-hundred feet. This is the one we have issues with. Thick armour, but the gun is pathetic."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

Strauss couldn't help but smirk at this, swishing his tail a bit as he playfully pawed at the skunk. Out of the corner of his eye, he caught sight of Konig rolling her eyes, smirking a little.

He had a lingering feeling that he was really going to like this crew.

"Indeed, that is the next target, but we should have no issue dispensing of it. Armor may be thick, but that makes it's fall all the greater..," the raccoon said, watching the tank from his view.

He made sure the cannon was aligned, but decided to call the command just a little.

"Aim.....prepare to fire....," Strauss said, keeping the tank in his sights.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 13, 2020)

Lange mutters to herself, swinging the turret slightly and fine tuning her aiming with the wheels in the turret controls. She sizes up the target and prepares herself.

"Target ranged in, commander. Ready to fire."

She announces as König raises her paws to her ears and braces for the shot.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

Strauss caught a faint muttering, but cast it aside. He looked out at the target, nodding as he was satisfied with the aim.

"Very well. Fire!," the raccoon said, bracing for the impact.

He looked a little lower to see Konig cover her ears, smiling a little at this. Though, he steeled himself for another shot, getting ready to see how resilient the enemy armor was.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 13, 2020)

Lange hammers the trigger again; the loud *CRACK* from the gun signalling the shell being loosed again; the exhaust from the gun filling the tank as the gunner works the release, letting the shell rattle to the floor again.

"ONE OUT!"

She declares as Strauss would see the green-tracer spiral further this time, before impacting hard on the armour of the tank, and ricocheting off, into the air.

"No penetration!"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

The raccoon frowned, looking at the fact that the armor wasn't penetrated.

He thought for a while, and pondered the usage of the HE round.

He decided to get advice from the gunner after all. She did operate weapons on this tank.

"No impact......Lange, what do you recommend?," Strauss asked, hinting at the debate  of using an HE or resuming the AP barrage.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 13, 2020)

Lange peers through the sights, and sighs.

"The impact was on an angle. At this range we won't do much. I think we report it in?"

She suggests, loading the next shell.

"Nine HE, Seventeen AP."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

The raccoon nodded, scooping up the radio in his paw once more.

"Command, this is One Four One. Range is ineffective for proper engagement of target. Requesting repositioning for effective assault, over," Strauss said, then set the radio down as he sat back.

He thought for a few about the range, then nodded as Lange did an ammo count for them. His gaze shifted back onto the tank, trying to measure the velocity of the shell, and the distance of the tank.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 13, 2020)

Not that it would do much, but the shell travels at 2,500ft/second, and the target is four hundred feet away; so the shell would ricochet almost immediately.

_"One-Four-One, confirmed. Report understood, in active combat situation withdrawal and flanking would be advised. Report recorded and passing grade issued for situational understanding. Change target to H-35, 25-degrees south, distance two-five-zero feet."_

The command reports back.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

(Hah, these degrees. I'm probably not as military knowledgeable as I thought!)

The raccoon nodded slowly, then picked up the radio once more.

"Understood Command. Shifting position, over," Strauss said, looking at Konig.

"Right. Take us to this position," he said, repeating the coordinates that Command said to him.

Personally, he was average at distances and angles and whatnot, but when it came to those commands, those always seemed a little tricky...


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 14, 2020)

König pulls the gears into position again as Lange braces herself against the turret. The little mouse grinning as she forces the tank to rumble round and head out.

"I think I see the firing position, Commander. Small red flag ahead..."

Lange announces, peering through her gunsight. From his position Strauss can see the firing position, and the tank sitting amongst some bushes a short distance out in the field.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

The raccoon looked out at the tank that sat along the grass, tilting his head a little.

"Hm......indeed, that's a small ed flag. Are we alright to go around it?," Strauss asked, looking back at Lange. He wasn't really sure, and he thought the tank may be a friendly.

"Perhaps someone is just......in the way. Could we go around?"


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 14, 2020)

"Red flags highlight firing positions, Commander. We should pull in here and prepare to fire."

The skunk advises as she settles in against the tank, bracing for any sudden stops this time.

"Pull into position! Brace!"

König yells over the roar of the engine.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

"Ah, of course..," the raccoon said, nodding to the skunk.

"Very well! Advance then!," Strauss said, nodding as Konig warned the brace.

The raccoon held on, not wanting to bump his snout against the hard metal as the tank trundled along.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 14, 2020)

The engine roars again as the tank jerks and trembles into position, rolling into the firing lane. König slams the brakes on again; one might think she was beginning to do this on purpose. The tank stops on a dime and rolls back and forth for a moment on its tracks before coming to a rest.

"Gott in Himmel König... ich war in de-..."

Lange begins, but trails off and begins to sight up her target.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

The raccoon jerked forward, his hat almost falling off as he straightened it once more, then got into position, shaking his head with a small smile on his face.

"Heh, alright. Seems we are in position," Strauss said softly, looking back at see that Lange was already aiming down the sights.

Since he saw this, he didn't bother to say "aim", as it would be stating something she's already doing. 

Rubbing his head since he did indeed hit something from the violent jerk, the raccoon waited for Lange to confirm a visual on the target before giving the order to fire.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 14, 2020)

Lange mutters to herself as she lines up the target; fiddling with the knobs on the aiming device. Strauss may notice as she crouches in position that her uniform hugs her form nicely; smooth over the chest and down over her curvaceous form.

"Target acquired! Ready to fire."

She confirms, paw resting on the firing switch.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

The raccoon waited as they got into position, smirking as he looked Lange over for a few. He didn't complain about the sights that he was seeing, in fact, he hoped he'd see more along the line.

Such glimpses stolen could prove a nice distraction for a later time.

He nodded as he saw that the skunk was lined up, and the cannon was all set. Carefully, he took the precise detailing into mind, then nodded.

"Very well! Fire!," the raccoon said, steeling himself for the moment of impact.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 18, 2020)

[I am back from a ban for calling out a mod; go figure]

Lange hammers the firing switch again; the gun cracking loudly as the shot looses from the barrel and sails across the open range. There was a *CRUNCH* once more as the shell impacts and buries itself in the target.

 Checking the sights, Strauss can see that the shell has left a smoking hole in the engine block at the back of the tank.

Lange pulls the shell release and the brass casing rattles to the floor once again, shortly replaced by another fresh one. König begins humming to herself happily with her little paws over her ears.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 18, 2020)

(Ah, I see. I hope all is well with you!)

The raccoon eagerly watched the impact, glad to see that there was some effect.

"Good effect, good effect...," Strauss said, smiling softly at the smoking mini crater in the engine block in the back of the tank.

He nodded over at Lange, pleased with the impact and fire lethality. He caught wind of the small humming, and smiled a bit to himself. That was always a pleasant thing to see, such nonchalant behavior even in prepration for war.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 19, 2020)

Lange slams another shell home, pulling closed the breech, simply giving a nod of appreciation at his compliment. The radio crackles into life again:

_'One-Four-One... Confirmed hit on target. Target would still be active though, advise firing again for confirmed kill, over."_

The operator on the other end of the line informs him as Lange is already in position, adjusting her aim from the first shell.

"Do you think my job will be as boring as this in the live field?"

König asks, slipping a hip flask from her jacket and taking a sip.

"And... do you think they allow us to go pee more often too?"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 19, 2020)

The raccoon's ears perked once the radio crackled to life, quickly picking it up. He nodded  a bit, then responded.

"Understood command. Engaging for confirmation, over," Strauss said, nodding towards Lange again.

He looked over at the mouse when she spoke, smirking softly at the words. "Well, I can assure you, it will be much more lively in actual combat. As for bathroom breaks...that I do not know..," Strauss said, smiling a little.

He looked over at Lange, nodding once more. "I'm sure I need not to tell you."


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 20, 2020)

"You need to get out of the tank, and squat behind it. There is no privacy in the Panzerabteilung."

Lange informs König with a hint of smugness as the little mouse squirms a little; Strauss can tell she's holding it in.

"Target ranged!"

The skunk announces, and hammers the firing switch: the green-trailed shell bursting from the barrel and hammering into the soft armour of the target tank, straight through the front.

"Confirm kill?"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 20, 2020)

The raccoon smiled faintly at this, making this quick so that the squirming Konig wouldn't have to hold it for much longer.

He looked down the view of his seat, nodding a bit as his tail swished slowly.

"Confirmed hit. I'll report it to Command," Strauss said, scooping up the radio once more.

"This is One Four One, reporting confirmed strike on tank. Standby for brief idle, our driver has to make.....a small restroom stop," the raccoon said, smiling just a little.

"Will be brief, over."


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 21, 2020)

There was a brief moment of silence from the other end of the radio as Command seem to have to take time to process this request; before it crackles into life once more.

_'Request received One-Four-One. Make it quick.'_

The voice on the other end confirms, a slightly amused tone to her voice. Lange leans on the breech, rolling her eyes.

"Perhaps we should invest in baby nappies for you, König."

She jokes, pulling the shell release open and demounting the round.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 21, 2020)

Strauss nodded, shifting his tail side to side slowly. 

"Well Konig, I'd advise you take this window. Command allowed you the time, so we'll wait for you," the raccoon said softly, giving her a smile.

Sure, the restroom request wasn't expected, but almost anything could happen in war. Even training. Strauss told himself this day after day before he was accepted into the military, but in all his preparation, he still didn't expect this.

Just mere thoughts about this little scene made him snicker just a little. It wasn't the snicker of tease, but of genuine humor, feeling rather tickled by it all.

A mass of iron and steel, stopped not by fear, not by death's careless whisper.

But of the call of the wild.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 21, 2020)

König looks relieved to be allowed to go and lessen the strain she was feeling. She unbuckles her belts and swings open the top hatch at the front to climb out. Strauss and Lange can see that her skirt has been pulled up to her hips by the rattling of the tank as it was moving around; her plump mousey butt was hugged nicely by her cute white cotton panties which are presented right to them as she clambers out.

"I did tell her she should have went before we started, but she insisted on another round of coffee and toast this morning."

The refined skunk sighs, shaking her head.

"Bavarians... such appetites on them."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 21, 2020)

The raccoon catches  a full view of this, not at all minding the sight as he looked at the unintentional display, smirking a few. "Indeed....coffee and lack or going beforehand can lead to such things..." Strauss mumbled, shaking his head as he snapped his attention to Lange, nodding a bit.

"Do not worry. Mistakes like these will be sure not to happen again. One can only hope possibly...," Strauss said, looking off as he dug a paw into his uniform pocket, pulling out the small watch with his parents in the picture.

he nodded, bowing his head to it. Slowly, he closed it, then put it back.

"I promise, I will make things right...one tank at a time, my crew and I will do it...," the raccoon said under his breath, determined and fueled by this influence.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 28, 2020)

Lange snorts at his little moment of intimacy.

"That is rather pathetic, commander. A German is many things; strong, strong willed, and patriotic. Love your family and parents, but do not weep like a child over such things."

She scolds him gently as they hear König outside the tank groaning in relief as she answers her call of nature.

"We Prussians make our parents proud through our actions; we do not simper and fawn."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 28, 2020)

The raccoon's ears perked a bit at this, and he looked at Lange inquisitively. After she spoke her mind on how a real German should act, he nodded a bit, smiling guiltily.

"Ah, hah, pardon my error there. I hall make sure that doesn't happen again. I promise this," Strauss said, still a bit shocked that he just got gently scolded. He snickered when he heard Konig outside, then listened to Lange once more.

Indeed, Prussians really seem to be.....quite the prideful individuals, and Lange made that clear with both actions and words. Strauss knew he'd need to toughen up around her....


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 28, 2020)

The two can hear König still going outside, Lange rolling her eyes 

"König! Are you emptying a bucket out there? We have targets to shoot!"

The skunk yells out of the tank; the peeing finally stopping.

"There is nothing to wipe with!"

The mouse complains; Lange reaching into her jacket and pulling out a handkerchief.

"Do not return it to me!"

She yells as she tosses it out to the mouse.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 28, 2020)

The raccoon finds much humor in this, and snickers gently at this little scene of comedic relief.

Even in the essence of war, or prepping for it, a bloopers was soon to happen at some point.

Though, Strauss didn't mind this much. This served as a calm before the storm, something to laugh at, to joke about, when the real turmoil would take place.

The raccoon savored these last bits of humor and random funny moments, for he knew any one of them could be his last..

Patiently waiting, he sat there, fiddling with his tail for a bit as he waited for the mouse to return to the driver's seat, still chuckling to himself from this funny aptitude.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 28, 2020)

He eventually hears the mouse driver clamber back up onto the tank and slip back in through the top hatch; her pure white panties still white showing that she did in fact make use of the handkerchief.

"All good, commander. What are your orders?"

She asks curiously, as she belts up her seat again and settles in.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 28, 2020)

The raccoon took a moment to wipe that lingering smile off of his face, then got back into a more serious stature, looking ahead.

"Right then. Proceed to the next target. We'll advance there and prepare to engage on the next one," Strauss said, radioing in once more.

"This is one four one, back on the move. Driver is operational, and we're proceeding to the next target, over," the raccoon said, waiting for a response.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 28, 2020)

_'Received, One-Four-One. Carry on.'_

The voice through the radio confirm as the engine roars back into life and the little mouse gets the tank moving towards the last firing position.

"Oh, moving to load HE!"

Lange suddenly announces as the targets come into view; some old French trucks.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 28, 2020)

The raccoon nodded, confirming Lange's choice of munitions as they proceeded towards the last target. He peered form his point of view to see the French trucks, swishing his tail a bit.

Something told him he was going to enjoy seeing the massive explosion that would ensue.

Eagerly, he awaited as the tank trundled forward, wanting to see an explosion so grand the Fatherland wept tears of joy.

Strauss nodded, smirking a bit. This is exactly what he signed up for.


----------

